# Megaquirt, C2, UM, Speeduino, Ship burners WTF, Oh my....



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

*Megaquirt, C2, UM, Speeduino, Chip burners WTF, Oh my....*

Ok, after hours and days of searching for answers, I decided to ask some experts in here for some opinions. I really would like first hand experience more than hearsay. I am not saying one is better than the rest, I want you to enlighten me.

Ok, I am throwing a crossflow in my Rabbit. I am running an OBD2 with a chip from ebay, primarily just to cut out the SAI, EVAP, Rear o2. I have a BMW turbo project that is on a long hold, so I am going to run a budget set up on the ABA, courtesy of the donation from that car. IF you care setup, will include stock ABA, probably get a head spacer, 42# injectors, Log manifold, Tial 38mm wastegate, Tial BOV, A2A intercooler. Not looking for crazy power, but I like going fast like Ricky Bobby. I have 3 turbos on the shelf to use. straight T3, Small T3/T4 with a 50 A/R, and a HX35.

Ok, now on to the Reason for the post. 

I like the idea of buying a chip from UM or C2, putting in in my car and driving it. I cant find any really good feedback on how good they really are. I seen UM has a better rep for quality and support. I understand that it wont get all the power that it can get. I would assume the timing is slightly retarded and a little fat. I am going to daily it with a back up car, so I do care about MPG and drivability. 

How is the service? will they retune if it is jacked up. I can see an issue of tuned for a t3 and I am running a hx35. Quite a bit more airflow there.

Megasquirt looks cool. I have experience tuning my old Honda with an AEM. I am not scared of going this route, but I don't want to pay for the super awesome badass one. I think I would be content with the basic program. I am not planning on running COP or DIS. I am not planning on running launch control, boost control etc. The only thing I am thinking water injection in the future. 

What are the limitations that I may run into that would be common on our engines using the basic $225 setup. Will it fit in the 5.9 Motronic case?

Speeduino: This is the system I am seriously considering. looks like I can build this system for $130, uses the tuner studio as well. Also I can ditch the MAF which is cool


Chip Burner. seen this chip burner in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4187046-program-for-burning-proms-for-Motronic-5-9-1 Here is a link to the actual burner. http://www.sivava.com/EPROM_Programmer_4.html. I don't know anything about this stuff really. Does it use tuner studio to modify the chip or what? I like the idea of this $50 option. I am not liking the idea of not being able to do on the fly tuning, but for the cost and ease of not rewiring the car, I may be able to deal with it. CAn the stock ECM do what I want?

If you made it this far. Thanks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For stock ecu reprogramming you need remapping software, TunerPro, WinOLS, something. Crap part with me5.9 is an emulator is $$$$ which makes it a bit cost prohibitive for the DIYer. 

I have put MS on tons of setups over the years with good results. You need to know what you want to do and research what you need if you are buying a kit so you get all the extra parts (coil drivers, extra circuits, etc). At this point there is little reason other than cost to not do MS3-Pro or at least Microsquirt instead of a diy unit. I have converted all my sales to those two and its been much easier going. The Microsquirt module on a carrier board will fit in a stock case, I posted one not long ago I made for a customer. The Pro module can likely be handled like that as well. 

As far as chips, no comment. Haven't used one in 10 years.


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

yea I seen that microsquirt you did. I thought it was very cool. I know you have a ton of MS experience as I see you name all the time in the last few months in different threads. I listed what I wanted in the post, if I were to buy one from you, what would you sell me? and why one over the other? Cost is a huge factor here as well. I am in the Army and I just lost $700 month in income moving to this ****hole in MO. The only reason I am Turboing this car is because all I have to do is buy 4 weld els to make a manifold.

oh and BTW, I spent a lot of my childhood on 3rd street in Oxford. Are you old enough to remember the Pensupreme on the corner?

I thought the emulator was only to make on the fly adjustments? and if I this http://www.sivava.com/EPROM_Programmer_4.html. programmer, I wont need an emulator, right? just a programming software? do you prefere one over the other?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For a simple setup with cost constraints, Microsquirt. You get fuel, spark, and a few extra inputs and outputs for things without going crazy. $425 from me for the ecu, harness and 3bar map sensor including mods for the crank sensor and base configuration. 

Old enough probably but I have only been here 6 years. Grew up in NJ. 

Yes emulator to make on the fly adjustments, but tuning by swapping chips is time consuming! All that I see on the site is a programmer. You still need the software to modify the settings, including fuel spark etc. i have never seen a full definition file posted for an obd2 us ecu.


----------



## Mike_Thornhill (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been thinking of going with a megasquirt 3 run megasquirt 1 3.57 right now on my turbo vr6. I just had Paul look at it to make sure all is good with it if you are interested in buying it from me. I want to go sequential so I can have better fuel control when I go short runner intake .

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks, but if I go standalone, I am going to use my DTA S80 Pro that I already have. Poor E30, its getting raped this weekend. I think I wont be happy unless I can do a full tune. screw the chips, unless someone chimes in.

I really want to use the speeduino, but since I have the DTA....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Didn't see the "dta you already had" in the list of options. If you have it and can tune it, seems like a no-brainer. 

The speeduino seems neat a lot like MS in the early days. With the same headaches!


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

it really wanst an option at first. I didn't want to hack up the obd2 e36 harness, but after adding all the dollar and cents/sense, it is the best option I guess. I would like to make an adapter harness to make it a plug and play unit. I still need to get another lead though to come out of the box and an old motronic 5.9 ecu. anyone have a junker?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just grab an aba one $50 all day in the classifieds.


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

i scored an ABA OBD2 ECU on ebay fir $20 shipped, ordered new plugs and pins from corsa-technic. my goal is to make an adapter harness to run in the rabbit using the stock obd2 harness that i am installing now. this way i can try to get it running before i dive into a Turbo SEM setup that i have no experience with on this platform. 

I want to make sure i have all i need in the harness when i install it in stock form. I am going to wire tuck everythingbut i need to add the MAP. I dont think i need to add anything else for the DTA, it looks like it can use the VR sensors from the stock setup. any input?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Dta should be able to work with all stock sensors. Sounds like you have the rest covered.


----------

